# Wall mural ideas?



## Urbanwolf (Mar 26, 2010)

well..moving soon and since its a new place and state i'd love to paint something on my bedroom wall...at least i would like to

i'm horrible with coming up with ideas...so if you guys have any suggestions it would be welcome!


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Some British Tommies storming a Hun machine gun nest in WWI.


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2010)

That picture where the main characters of Star Wars are in a band and are playing onstage


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 26, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Some British Tommies storming a Hun machine gun nest in WWI.





Aden said:


> That picture where the main characters of Star Wars are in a band and are playing onstage



these two combined.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 26, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> these two combined.



You have good taste.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Paint tons of furrys yiffing all over it.   make it gay on one side and straight on the other.   herm in the middle though :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

krystal and renamon ^^


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 27, 2010)

Pick your favorite animal and draw it in several styles across the wall... Like get a sketch artist to start on one end draw it then get a horror artist, cartoon artist, chibi artist, graff artist, etc. I was looking into doing something like this on one of my walls lol. 

Another idea I've played with is doing a scenic piece so that wall will look like your ideal get away place... like a forest, waterfall, etc. 

If religion is a large part of your life, you could do something like that too...


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> herm in the middle though :V



Herm(tm), the universal adapter.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 27, 2010)

Replace Kim Il Sung with Barrack Obama.


----------



## Aden (Mar 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


> krystal and renamon ^^



adgkhjlaidfkafda


----------



## OssumPawesome (Mar 27, 2010)

Definitely not the stereotypical furry bullshit you were expecting us to sugge-



Aden said:


> Meadow said:
> 
> 
> > krystal and renamon ^^
> ...



Awww 8C


----------



## Rampa (Mar 27, 2010)

Forest or underwater "landscape"?


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 27, 2010)

A crimson sunset across an azure sky, cracking through wispy clouds of white.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 28, 2010)

Toraneko said:


>



LMFAO I giggled at the creepiness.

Ahem.

In all seriousness, we can't really offer very helpful advice or ideas unless we know what you're interested in. A mural of the solar system could be very interesting to you but not to someone else, or a mural of Perseus holding Medusa's head could be appealing to someone else but not you.

List some of your interests, then we can help.

Also, the Star Wars idea.


----------

